# wave --> realplayer



## ziriander (28. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es ein Tool, dass das Wave Format in ein Realplayer Format convertiert? 


merci for help
ziriander


----------



## AKM<2b> (28. Juli 2003)

Der Helix producer sollte das tun

http://www.realnetworks.com/products/producer/basic.html

2b


----------



## ziriander (29. Juli 2003)

Perfekt  Allerbesten Dank


----------

